# أيهما أفضل للمهندس : ماستر في الإدارة الهندسية أم في إدارة الأعمال ؟



## أ بـو بـد ر (28 ديسمبر 2008)

أو بمعنى آخر ،

أنا مهندس لي خبرة تقريبا 9 سنوات .. و بإذن الله نويت أدرس ماستر في أمريكا - إن الله وفق و قبلت في إحدى الجامعات - .

فيا ترى .. ماستر الإدارة الهندسية .. ما الوظائف او المناصب او المجالات التي يؤهلني لها ؟

و كذلك نفس الأمر بالنسبة لماستر إدارة الأعمال .

و شكرا


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (29 ديسمبر 2008)

السؤال بطريقة أخرى

أعتقد ان تخصص إدارة الأعمال MBA أكثر شهرة من الإدارة الهندسية Engineering management و ربما يعود ذلك بسبب أن تخصص الإدارة الهندسية تخصص جديد مقارنة بإدارة الأعمال التي لها نحو قرن من الزمان .

*سؤالي عن الأفضلية للمهندس .. هل يدخل في مسار الإدارة الهندسية و الذي يؤهله للإدارة في بيئة تقنية هندسية .. أم يدخل في مسار إدارة الأعمال الأكثر شهرة بالرغم من أنها مخصصة لأمور الـ business خصوصا أنها الأكثر شهرة و ربما الأكثر تقديرا عند الشركات ؟*


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (2 يناير 2009)

MBA is totally better than any thing else, it will be the future tradeoff


----------



## dedo_eng (2 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اعتقد والله اعلم انك اذا كنت تنوي دراسة ادارة الاعمال فبذلك تكون قد اقلعت عن مجال الهندسة واتجهت للبزنس فهذه نقطة تحول في حياتك والا فتخير الطريق انت من الان فلكل منهما مميزاته


----------



## MaherAmer (3 يناير 2009)

بما انك لديك خبرة هندسية الافضل لك دراسة الهندسة الادارية كي تكون مؤهل لمنصب مجير تنفيدي وادراري هذا هو مجال تخصص الهندسة الادارية لقد حصلت على شهادة فيها وهي تئهلك لمناصب لا يمكنك نيلها بدون هذا التخصص لا اعلم بخصوص البلاد العربية لانني اعمل في اميركا


----------



## virtualknight (3 يناير 2009)

ادارة الأعمال هي الأفضل طبعا وتقديرها اعلى في كل الشركات


----------



## ابونور سمور (3 يناير 2009)

وماذا عن وظيفه مدير مشاريع - مجال دراسته فى Project Management زائدا ماجستير بالهندسه المدنيه؟

تحياتى الطيبه اليكم


----------



## باسم منلا (3 يناير 2009)

من خلال مطالعتي لكتب الإدارة أجد أن مجال الإدارة الهندسية افضل من الإدارة العامة للمشاريع و خاصة انك ستحصل على كل ما يلزمك في مجال الهندسة الإنشائية\
إذا درست إدارة عامة للمشاريع فلن تحصل على معلومات حول إنتاجية آليات الأعمال الترابية مثلا أو إنتاجية العمالة في المشاريع الإنشائية أو مراحل تنفيذ الأوتاد و الأبنية العالية
المهم أن تضطلع على المناهج و الكتب التي سيتم تدريسها في كلا المجالين ثم تقارن بينها و بدون ذلك ستكون مغامر


----------



## eng_houssam (6 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أخي الكريم الإدارة الهندسية هي عبارة عن تأهيل علمي ضمن مجال الإدارة الهندسية وكل ما يتعلق بها من إدارة المخاطر وإدارة الموارد وإدارة العقود وإدارة التنظيم وما إلى ذلك من الإدارات المتصلة بالموضوع وبالطبع لا يمكنك تحقيق هذه الإدارة إلا بالاعتماد على خبرة العملية لطالما عملت 9 سنوات في مجال الإنشاء وإيضاً ما درسته من الهندسة الإنشائية
أما ماستر في إدارة الاعمال فهو مبني على أسس بعيدة بعض الشيء عما درسته وهي افضل لخريجي الاقتصاد والتجارة وبالتالي لن تستفيد منها الشيء الكثير 
مجال ماستر الإدارة الإنشائية واضح وهو التخطيط والتحضير للمشاريع الهندسية ومجال العمل إما مخطط عام للمشروع في مرحلة ما قبل البدء بالتنفيذ أو مطور لمشاريع انشائية أو مدير مشروع وما إلى ذلك 

نصيحتي لك ماستر انشائي وخصوصا ان لديك خبرة 9 سنوات في هذا المجال


----------



## Eng.nisreen (12 يناير 2009)

اخي الكريم
بالتأكيد التحضير في الادارة الهندسية افضل وهي بتكون اما في Conestruction Management-or -Engineering Management افضل من التحضير في الادارة العامة لانها في صميم تخصصك .وبكدة بتكون صقلت معلوماتك الهندسية وجمعته مابين الهندسه والادارة.
وانا الان بحضر ماستر في Conestruction Management وربنا يوفقك


----------



## وسيم العمر (3 أبريل 2009)

محتار بين ادارة العمال والحاسب الالي(سيسكو) ممكن حدا ينصحني


----------



## TBH2022 (3 أبريل 2009)

قطعا ادارة هندسية لأنه بعد خبرة 9 سنوات أصبحت لديك ملكة الادارة و أعتقد أنه من الأفضل أن تكلل تلك الخبرة العملية بشهادة أكاديمية و أعتقد أنك سوف تبدع في هذا المجال 
و اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## وسيم العمر (4 أبريل 2009)

الادارة العامة احسن ولا التسويق ولا المالية وهل ممكن ان ادرس الادارة العامةوالتسويق


----------



## فاتح روما (4 أبريل 2009)

الله أعلم لو كنت أعرف لأخبرتك


----------

